# Toy poodle barking in middle of the night, no sleep here!



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

I have a 10 month old toy poodle puppy who sleeps in his bed right next to our bed upstairs in the master bedroom. The past several months he's been barking in the middle of the night at the slightest noise. It happens several times in the middle of the night. It's waking the entire family, and we're all exhausted! My husband thinks we should move him to sleep in our finished basement, but I know my poodle would be so upset....he wants to be where we are at all times. Any recommendations to stop the middle of the night barking?


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Something to try would be adding ambient noise to the room like a fan or a Sleep Easy to make it harder for your dog to alert to little noises.

Also, consider if your dog would benefit from a vet visit since there has been a behavior change. Ear infection?

I would not leave a toy poodle in the basement at night. The poor dog will definitely bark then AND be miserably lonely.
Hopefully others will chime in with advice.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That is around the age mine started alert barking. It is as if they reach an age when they feel responsible, but they have not yet learned what is, and is not, important. I used the methods in Turid Rugaas' little book, "Barking: the sound of a language". In essence you acknowledge the warning, investigate (standing between the dog and the noise with your back turned to the dog), confirm there is nothing to worry about, and settle down again. At night a limited version - acknowledge, hand between dog and noise, reassure, settle down may work over a few nights. White noise may be quicker!


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks for your replies. My gut was also saying that I can't put him in the finished basement alone; he'll cry all night long. I'll try the white noise. We are all just so exhausted, it's like having a newborn in the house in the middle of the night.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

One of my toys used to bark at night. It became a problem when we moved, because she did not recognize the new noises from the neighbors, the street, ect.

I never allowed her to bark for long, so she knows that she shouldn’t do it. I just tell her « No » (or shut up, because I’m not so nice when it’s 3 am...) and she knows I mean it. Basically it’s just letting the dog know when she can bark and when she can’t. I allow barking for a few seconds when there’s someone at the door or an odd noise.

With Beckie it took a few months and now she will very rarely wake me up at night. Maybe once a month. As others have said, you could put a white noise machine in your room. It might even help you sleep better, not just the dog !


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Does he alarm bark in the day too? If so can you work on what things are ok or not ok to bark at when you are more awake?


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm also not so nice in the middle of the night when he starts barking! I've told him "no bark" very firmly, and he just doesn't stop. It actually started a couple of months ago when he heard a pack of coyotes howling outside, which made him crazy. The coyotes have been very vocal this year, and seem to be quite robust from photos I've seen from the neighbors, looks like they're eating well (that's a whole other thread)! Since then, he barks at the slightest sound (and also at the occasional coyote howl). I'll try a white noise machine will hopefully mask the occasional coyote howl and tiny home noises. Also, thank you Starvt, I will work on better "no bark" training during the day, too.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Here's the noise machine I use at night:



https://www.amazon.com/Adaptive-Sound-Technologies-LectroFan-Non-Looping/dp/B00E6D6LQY



It's quite effective. So is Turner Classic Movies. It's the best channel for background noise. NO loud and annoying commercials!!

When Peggy's bored or overtired, her alert barking shifts into overdrive. But, at 7.5 months, she's only barked once that I can recall while in her crate. Perhaps because I keep it covered?


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you PeggyTheParti for this link!


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi, I wanted to update and let you all know that your tips and suggestions helped a lot. We have been running a fan at night, and closing our bedroom door, so he's less likely to hear every tiny noise in the house. Also, thank you for the advice from Dechi and Starvt to not let him bark too long during the day at anything....that has translated into him quieting down more quickly when he starts barking in the middle of the night. Thanks everyone, love this forum!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hooray!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Excellent news, thanks for the update !


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Not too practical in the middle of the night. but I love Click-n-Treats suggestion for daytime barking. Think peanut butter 



Click-N-Treat said:


> There are also ultrasonic devices that make a really unpleasant noise when dogs bark. You could try one of those. Also, no matter what device you get, you need some all natural smooth peanut butter, because I'm going to teach you a magic trick.
> 
> When the dog is barking, grab your peanut butter and a spoon.
> Say, "Quiet!"
> ...


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you Rose n Poos. That cracks me up, gluing the dog's mouth shut with peanut butter! It definitely won't work in the middle of the night, but will try it during the day. My guy does love to bark during the day, and I used to just let him do it if I didn't need him to be quiet at the moment, but now I stop him immediately (thanks to the tips here!) Definitely translates into him barking less in the middle of the night.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm going to try out that peanut butter trick! Peggy likes to alert me to the most ridiculous things. Like if my husband WHO SHE JUST SAW FIVE MINUTES AGO walks back into the room. Or if our neighbours (gasp!) have the _audacity_ to slam their car doors.

But the sump pump banging loudly beneath our feet every ten minutes on a rainy day? Nope, doesn't faze her.

These dogs are real mysteries sometimes.


----------

